# Nausea and Lack of Appetite



## SpyderDan

I'm having an endoscopy soon to rule out other conditions besides IBS, but I've got a question for you guys. Do you ever have a severe lack of appetite? Or are constantly nauseous? How do you deal with it and get food down? 'Cause I'm dying here.


----------



## Patient

Actually, I get this often. If I'm not feeling well, I can't/won't eat, which just in turn leaves me feeling worse. One of those, "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situations. For me, usually, I just try to eat small bits of plain food that I know for sure aren't triggers for my IBS. White toast, chicken noodle soup broth, or rice. Eating can be hard when you're feeling sick and usually, for me, it's the chewing of food that makes me feel the urge to vomit, and of course the feeling of actual solid food going down. That's why usually, if I'm feeling sick and actually need to choke something down, it will usually be soup of some sort. As for how often I'm nauseous probably about 4 days out of 7, anywhere from one hour to all day. There's no way of telling.Hope this helps.


----------



## SpyderDan

Thanks for the reply, Patient. It's a damn shame you're nauseous so often. I'm hoping the same does not happen to me (I haven't actually been diagnosed with IBS yet). It really slows life down.


----------



## Nikki

Nausea isn't actually a symptom of IBS believe it or not. I do think though, that it is better to try and eat something that have your tummy sit there with nothing in it. I find that i feel much worse if there is nothing in there for it to work on- its makes it work overtime for me. Even if it is something really small, or just some soup, anything is better than nothing.Best of luck with your diagnosis.


----------



## SpyderDan

Thank you very much, Nikki. The nausea is very frustrating, as it makes the IBS (assuming that's what it is) all the more intolerable. I've been trying to get down as much as humanly possible, lol.


----------



## Wingless Cherub

I have had nausea with my IBS, the doctors just told me it was prolly a side affect from something else that IBS messes with.I drank ginger tea- and it worked wonders!Hope all is well


----------



## firstone

Yeah ginger tea helps when im nauseous... and when i dont have an appetite to eat I just drink boost or ensure... its a meal replacement.. I drink it 2-3 times a day....


----------



## SpyderDan

firstone said:


> Yeah ginger tea helps when im nauseous... and when i dont have an appetite to eat I just drink boost or ensure... its a meal replacement.. I drink it 2-3 times a day....


Yeah, I've been having those a lot lately. At least they taste pretty good.


----------



## Severely Suffering Snapett

When I first got IBS I suffered a lot from loss of appetite which was really frustrating becasue I was hungry but never could swallow anything because I just had this horrible felling that I wanted to be sick. I was actually suffering yesterday. Like someone esle said I usually just eat food which I know wont trigger off my symptoms and eat really slowly. It took me probably nearly an hour to eat and I still hadn't finished dinner.







I think I will try the ginger tea though.


----------



## Yukie

I lost my appetite too. I don't eat supper. I'm just scared of being sick so I'm not hungry anymore. I don't feel the difference between a stomach ache and IBS ache.


----------



## 911

i constantly have naseau but the dr said its not from ibs. They said it could be acid reflux cause that causes naseau all the time. Its like the worste feeling i know and also i learned that chewing gum, which i thought was a good thing to do when your naseaus makes it worste. It like tricks your stomach or something. Just a little dumb fact, but yeah i know exactly what you feel like with the naseau. The lack of appetite just comes from the naseau for me but if you force yourself to eat a little sometimes it makes it feel better.Hang in there !nicole


----------



## missamerica

i have had severe loss of appetite and extreme nausea for 8 weeks now. my GI dr told me it was because of the severity of my IBS. He prescribed Motilium (Domperidone) and that has helped a little. if you haven't gone to see a GI then I would definitely recommend doing so. At the moment I feel very trapped, but my Dr assured me there will be light at the end of the tunnel!All the best!


----------



## cortex_toom

all i am eating just small meals like salads because i lost my appetite almost completely. pizza, burger /meat pies and anything like that and junk food even the smell makes me nauseated.


----------



## smiley

I get nausea allllllllll the time from IBS but can't exactly trigger it to any certain food or life style choice. When I do get nauseaus though the only thing I can eat is saltine crackers.  haha Its better than nothing else I suppose and I have to force those down.Glad to hear I'm not the only one faced with struggles in eating sometimes


----------



## selfhelpstreet

How to overcome the lack of appetite. I am the one too :[


----------



## Meredith997

Ive been dealing with constant nausea for almost a year. Ive tried everything. Saltine crackers when you don't have an appetite. Sometimes making yourself eat can make you hungry. (Believe it or not) As for the nausea, I've tried everything. Right now, I'm taking Zantac twice a day(after meals). If that doesn't help with the stomach acid, then I have ginger root pills(they work!) and in extreme cases where neither work, I take my zofran.


----------



## meboubou

Wow... Nausea seems to be my biggest issue and now I learn it's not related to IBS? I'm surprised... Canadian helth webpage says it's none related but often appears in IBS patients... I can only assume it's somehow related... On my end, I've been testing Traditional Chinese medicine when it comes to nausea, but the most effective has been the ginger root. They tried to sell me some other stuff but it seemed to weird for my taste, and the smell was just making me more nauseous... They have diffrent types of ginger teas as well as ginger-root products.


----------



## PeaLea

ive had nausea for 8 weeks now...i force my self to eat..iburp alot n sometimes my food re-enters my mouth..imdamn peed off with it tbh... i eat still and it makes no differance ..i want more tests..i know im lactose intollerant and been off dairy for 4 weeks n feelin better for it..but the nausea is there EVERY pissin day!!! i dont fancy the usual #### i eat ike pizza..doughnuts sweets ect... im fed up i want more tests but my doc isnt givin me a refferal ive been in tears no end of times...i cannot live like it no more.


----------



## christine09

I've been nauseous and without a real appetite for about 2 1/2 years straight now, and herbal teas never helped me. My GI put me on some antihistamines for the nausea; they make it a little better, but it never goes away and they make me reeeally tired, which in turn makes it harder to pay attention in class.I know it's hard, but you really just have to force yourself to eat.Lots of times it's easier if you graze a lot, instead of trying to eat 3 huge meals.


----------

